# FS: 3-bar Datnoid Group



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

I have 15 of 3-bar datnoids ~3 inch, looking to sell the whole group for $1600. 
Reduced $550 for last 9!
Videos of remaining 9:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/bMdgM9YLeJfJb2vP7
Most are perfect clean bars, and so far stable 75% of time, and all are fully stable during feeding time. Their stability is increasing as they get more comfortable since they were recently imported - fully quarantined and medicated for a month and ready to go now. Feeding consists of frozen shrimp, and freeze dried krill, some just starting to take pellet but will need further training. 
Was planning on growing them all out but changed some tank plans, seasoned datnoid keepers know how much these 3-bars go for once grown out a big more, much rarer than the common 4-bar indos or thin bar NTT

Photos and video of the group:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/nfbnjvbxKRGsJpbd6

For those interested, here are some benefits I have observed from keeping large groups of datnoids:
- aggression evenly distributed so no one gets singled out (common when keeping only 2-4 datnoids)
- stability helped since they feel more comfortable seeing more of their own kind around (speculation)
- feeding response is greatly increased, when I grew out only a few it took forever to teach them to eat any kind of food, "monkey see monkey do" once one eats something, they all follow 
- very personable due to the confidence in a group, before feeding time they follow me everywhere around the tank waiting for food. Will stare at you forever until you feed them then they'll finally swim away to digest it

Text me at 778-251-3803


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump 10 left


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump take remaining 10 for $900


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

bump OBO! Offer up!


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump here's video of remaining ones
https://photos.app.goo.gl/LJ75JZnDmEhrDTYB9

Reduced to $800 all 10 OBO! Message me 778-251-3803


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

$750! Great deal for group of 10!


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump 9 remaining for $650


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

bump still available


----------



## Robroy (Dec 25, 2016)

glisteningshadow said:


> bump still available


So are you selling them individually as you've gone from selling as a group of 10 to a group of 9?
If so how much per individual fish are you selling them at?


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Robroy said:


> So are you selling them individually as you've gone from selling as a group of 10 to a group of 9?
> If so how much per individual fish are you selling them at?


People were buying them individually at $150 each since they only picked the nicest ones out of the group. All perfect bars and symmetrical patterns have now been sold, that is why the group price has decreased drastically since the initial posting price. The ones left have clean 3 bar pattern on one side, then 3 bar with a small black dot on the top towards the dorsal fin on the other side as seen in the video of the remaining ones. I could do $100 individually for the remaining ones, or $650 as a group


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump 9 reduces to $600
Video link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/bMdgM9YLeJfJb2vP7


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

bump most are 3 inch now, grown considerably since I first got them


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/T6XahiM2sypwPgL7A

More videos of remaining 9


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

bump $550 for 9


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

all sold thanks


----------

